# Plant issues re: lighting



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

My plants are not growing as well as I think they ought to be. I've got fertiliser tabs in, although a few exploded and given me some red algae problems that I've been working on. 

I am using a sunglo and, I know I know, hit me, but a reptiglo as it was what i had available. 

I've had much experiance with tanks; fish only. Never plants. So I am having a rough start here. 

I want to replace my second bulb, the repti-glo, with something better. Something that will work with my plants well. I'd like to do this this up coming friday. I'll keep my old repti-glo somewhere safe for a "just in case" emerg. 


I have seen 

Life-glo
flora-glo
aqua-glo

I understand the plants prefer the red spectrum. These are close for me to get home as transport, as usual, is dodgy for me. Which one is my best bet. 

I am using a 25G tank, two hood lights and a Compact flouresent clamp on the back. DIY yeast reactor and root tabs.


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

I would go with the flora-glo tube, as they are made (or so we are made to believe) for planted tanks.

Also, considerations that have to be made are fertilization and CO2, both of which you seem to have covered. 

But one important fact I think you and many other people new to plants might forget: plants need time to acclimate too. Once their roots are disturbed, it takes many plants a little while until they are established again. However, once established, they can grow much faster as they can focus on growing out and not hanging on.

Give them a few weeks, then you'll start to see things come through.


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

I realise it needs the acclimatisation period. Its just, my instincts say something isn't really right. And my instincts are pretty keen. 

What are you using in your tank. btw, the val is digging in and I think one has a new runner shooting out.


----------



## koopagurl (Jun 23, 2008)

I've bought the floraglo before, and just so you know...the floraglo is really yellow (not very nice looking imo). I think it is around 2800K. The life-glo will also allow you to grow plants, and it is 6700K.


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

I keep trying to get a yellow tinge to my tank with the driftwood. Not too much though. I like the tanin look. I must say the repti-glo bulb is a nice blue light. but that's the wrong colour apparently.


----------



## Calmer (Mar 9, 2008)

Which Repti Glo is it? 
http://www.exo-terra.com/en/products/linear_fluorescent_bulbs.php
The Repti Glo 2.0 Full Spectrum Terrarium Lamp is ideal at a 6700 K colour temperature and a colour rendering index of 98 (CRI).
Are your bulbs T8's or compact fluorescents?


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

I use two types of lights (on different tanks). One tank has a 6700K 65W PC lamp, two tanks have 28/56W full spectrum/6700K dual T5 bulbs. Both are standard coralife fixtures.

Many of the plants you got are ones that take a lot longer to show appreciable growth. Slow growers are S-L-O-W. The stems and rosettes (minus the crypts) should show some growth, but besides that I wouldn't expect much.

The lighting could be a reason for concern, but I don't think it's really that huge of an issue. I think a little more time is what they might need.

Also, if you're looking for the tannin stained look, use new driftwood, or peat, or buy blackwater extracts. I personally would just get a small piece of driftwood if you're just looking for the tannins. From the bottom of the driftwood bin. It'll put out enough tannins to mildly stain a 20g for a few months (provided you don't presoak), then you can just buy another small piece. The blackwater extracts are ok, but IMO not really worth the money (I bought some though  stopped using it, too much of a bother). Never tried using peat, but worth a try I suppose.


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

Repti-glo 5.0 I am using T12. Bulb type... long and skinny? Not sure what they are. not compacts. 

would the repti-glo full spectrum be better than the flora or life-glo?

Your lotus is growning nice. but my Amazon swords kinda slowed down and that is bothering me.


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Amazon swords (and other members of the echinodorus family), IME, hate being moved. They will grow very slowly till acclimated, then take off. 
Lotuses, as long as they get sufficient light, they are happy-pappy anywhere. Just make sure you don't bury it too deep, and they will take off.


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

I think regardless of the situation though, slow growing or otherwise, it's time I got a fresh bulb anyway. the repti-glo was used when I had an iguana and chameleon in 2002. Dewi died of pnemonia, broke my spark...I was shattered...and the chameleon, Oxayotl, was never strong to start with. I bought her sick so I could try to heal her. call her a "rescue" 

The lotus has grown two little leaves, I trimmed one of the originals off because it was dying down. its not buried deeply, just the roots and its sort of loosely in. I did disturb the swords a bit when I planted. I tend to trim the roots if I have to yoink the plant all the way up because it never goes back in neatly if I don't. I did not disturb the mother sword.


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Cutting roots is a good way to keep them from growing larger. It's one way you can dwarf things, like with Bonsai. I'd recommend not cutting the roots (unless it's really unruly) too much, and just doing your best to bury them all, as the roots are where a plant gets established and secured from.


----------



## Calmer (Mar 9, 2008)

Your twin fluorescent lights are T12, plus a compact fluorescent light in a clamp on lamp. Add the wattages of the 3 bulbs and divide by your tank size (25G) gives you the watts per gallon ratio. What are the wattages on the light bulbs?
The plants that are uprooted will grow slow at first, as ameekplec. said, are the Echinodorus family. Along with the Cryptocorynes they are mainly root feeders and will probably need time to adjust before taking up more nutrients (crypt melt). The bulbs like Aponogeton that are planted in the substrate probably do have a set back but the bulb supplies it's stored energy to keep growing so you should see very little slowing down of growth. Stem plants don't miss a beat and can be floated and still keep growing because they are mainly foliage feeders like hornwort (_Ceratophyllum_) . Most floating plants (save _Ceratophyllum_) are mainly root feeders as well but seeing that their roots are not in a substrate they can pick up right where they left off before being moved if nutrients are in the water. You are right to keep an eye on the rate of growth to determine if there is a problem.


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

Okay, I should have thought that. Stunting growth by root trimming. I took horticulture in highschool for a few years. But that was like....12 years ago. Anyway. 

two 20 Watts and a 13 Watt CPF. I would like to get a brighter clamp bulb. I have 2.12 wats per gallon. Not great. I am looking to get a 24 inch long 3 oe 4 bay lamp that I can hang. I was actually looking at reptile hood lights. I was wondering if they would work.

I have an 11 Watt CPF screw in on my 5 gallon fry tank. The crypts I have had, haven't seemed to have melted yet. Well a leaf drops from time to time, but I think that's pretty normal. 

We shall see, I think a new bulb is in order. Life or Flora or the repti one?


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

2.12 wpg over your 25gallon tank should be fine, since it is deeper. You're probably fine for most low to mid light plants.

Crypts won't always melt. Some species are more prone to melt as I understand it, but usually large fluctuations in water parameters can bring about crypt melt.

Anyways, stop cutting those roots and you'll see renewed growth


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

Well at least I have a method of controling the amazon sword if I want to keep it in my tanks rather than outgrow it. 

My glosso is a bit slow, but now some bits are starting to crawl across the substrate nicely. my problem with that is my shrimp dancing around and uprooting htem. there's a couple plantlets I need to drop back into the sands. I don't think he likes my plants toward the end of the log away from his home. he finds it hard to swim by them.


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

One bulb is T12 the other is T8 and one is CPF. 

So final decision is tomorrow.

floraglow, repti-glow 2.0 or life-glo... I can't decide.


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

I got a 15 watt cp spiral for the back now. Both are T8's
20W floura-glo
20W sun-glo

I think the tank looks nice. the yellow glo isn't too bad. I am now at 2.2 watts per gallon. granted, not much


----------

